
Kubernetes Is the Platform. What’s Next? – Questions and Answers - swonderl
https://www.redhat.com/en/blog/kubernetes-platform-what%E2%80%99s-next-questions-and-answers
======
meddlepal
This is mostly an advertisement for OpenShift that is poorly disguised as
information.

------
ubikkibu
This doesn’t really talk about Kubernetes in general, it’s just some
marketroid selling Red Hat OpenShift. Nothing to see here.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Huh? There's lots of mostly superficial information in there about the
Kubernetes ecosystem and Kubernetes itself. And most of the products mentioned
aren't Red Hat products. I learned a lot by following the links. Did you know
about Draft, Brigade, Metaparticle, Pulumi, Ballerina, Fission, Fn, Kubeless,
Nuclio, OpenFaaS, OpenWhisk, Riff? And that's just the answers to two of the
~dozen questions.

~~~
dankohn1
You might be interested in the serverless interactive landscape:
[https://s.cncf.io](https://s.cncf.io). The installable platform section is
all installable on top of Kubernetes.

